
Perl in Python - kingrolo
https://wildfish.com/blog/2019/09/18/perl-in-python/
======
dalke
I did something somewhat like this about 10 years ago, at
[http://www.dalkescientific.com/writings/diary/archive/2008/0...](http://www.dalkescientific.com/writings/diary/archive/2008/03/10/python4ply_tutorial_3.html)
:

    
    
      for line in open("python_yacc.py"):
          if line =~ m/def (?P<name>\w+) *(?P<args>\(.*\)) *:/:
              print repr($1), repr($args)
    

I did not use import hooks, like this project does.

It got appreciative hisses when I did a lightning talk about it at a PyCon.

